# Horrible Vibration



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

EZMODDER said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a 2016 Cruze LT. I bought the car used from a reputable used car dealership so the car is pretty cherry for 45,000 miles. The past week or so I have noticed a very harsh idle, almost like it has solid motor mounts that vibrate the car noticeably. When I am driving and am on the throttle at about 10% to maintain speed under 40 it vibrates so much that it visibly shakes a half full soda bottle in the cup holder pretty well. When I let off its smooth as silk or when I get into the throttle a little more it is also gone. If anyone has suggestions as to what might cause this I would love to hear them. I know its not a tire balance issue because that would show regardless and I don’t think its a suspension issue because that would produce the same result. My guess is it is an engine issue or some form of transmission issue. I don’t want to have to take it to get checked if I can avoid it, but I feel like I may have to and just want suggestions as to possibilities before I go. Thanks!


Might be a good idea to check plugs for tightness. Some have reported loose plugs on occasion. 

Also check plug gaps or better yet start with a fresh set...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is this a 2016 Limited (Gen 1) or 2016+ (Gen 2) Cruze?


----------



## EZMODDER (Oct 25, 2016)

It is a 2016 Gen 2.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to Gen 2 Service Issues.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

As far as checking gaps, what size socket works for the spark plugs? I've tried but not been able to figure out the size.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Sounds like a possible powertrain warranty claim, assuming it's not a failed motor mount.
Cracked piston?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is the check engine light flashing or any indication the car itself knows something's amiss?

The throttle body hose has been known to pop off a few Gen 2s. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corayant (May 19, 2018)

I've got a 2017 LT and had this exact same problem that you described. But mine also had that service stabilatrak thing come on, check engine light blinked before staying solid.
Not to scare you but I took mine in because it's under warranty and mine needs a new engine. I just took it in yesterday, so in a few days I'll know more once I get the car back with a new engine.


----------

